# Sticky  Grooming for AKC shows



## Mikki

Hello all,
I plan on showing my puppy Azalea in AKC. My questions are how often should I be bathing her, and what can I do to prevent her coat from drying out due to being bathed more often than normal? I am using isle of dogs brand shampoo, should I be diluting it? Also how often should I be conditioning? What should I be doing between baths? I have one of the metro air commander dryers to use. Thanks for your time.


----------



## gsdsar

I know nothing about preparing a dog for the confirmation ring. 

But you can add fish oil to her food, to help with her coat. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## dogfaeries

I show in AKC, and can tell you what we do. 

For starters, I don't bathe any of my dogs regularly. Only when someone is blowing coat so bad that I can't stand it, or when we have a dog show. And the only conditioner I ever use is called Naked Care, and I only use it when I have a naked dog, LOL.

I bathe my dog a couple of hours before ring time, giving myself _plenty_ of time to get her dried. You don't want to take a damp dog into the ring! Alternately, you can bathe the dog the night before you show, and then re-wet the dog completely, instead of shampooing, the next day. Saves a bit of time, which is important if you have a ring time of 8:00 am and you are bathing at 6:00 am and cursing the kennel club for putting GSDs in the ring at practically the crack of dawn.

So anyway, start with a clean, wet dog and blow dry. You can dilute some bodifier in a spray bottle, and spritz your dog before you dry her, if you feel like she needs it. I groom Sage and Carly a little differently from each other, since they have different coats. LOL, I can make a little diagram for you showing the direction to blow dry the coat, if you want. Basically it's just against the grain, to make the coat stand up. Except on the back and the back of neck. That's flat. 

Is all this clear as mud?


----------



## Mikki

Thank you for that description 
If you have that diagram that would be totally great and very appreciated!
In my area from looking at past show times, it looks like all of the clubs like to have the GSDs show bright and early, so I'm thinking we'll mostly be bathing the night before. I do have a spray bottle, so I should just spray her with water morning of the show and dry her there? How will I know if she needs the bodifier?


----------



## dogfaeries

I would do a practice run at home. Bathe her and then blow dry her. See how long it takes to get her dried. I wouldn't even bother with bodifier on her right now. Make sure her toenails are nice and short the week of the show. Don't try to do them the day of the show. 

Then when you are at the show site, I would wet her down (throughly). I just go find the bathing facilities at the site, and take the hose and soak my dog down. Since she's still a baby, you could always take your spray bottle of just water and get her wet down to the skin. I go hose mine down, just because it's faster and my dogs are used to it. Mine have all been going to shows since they were little, so they are used to the hustle and bustle of the show site. It's noisy and crowded. It can be a little overwhelming!

I confess that I sneak treats to my dogs while I am blow drying them. 

DON'T FORGET TO MAKE THIS FUN FOR YOUR PUPPY!! I know a bath and blowdrying isn't the most fun thing, but I play with my dogs while I'm at the show, and waiting for them to go in the ring. Carly gets bored easily and starts backing up if we just stand around. I have to keep her engaged, or she can be a pill. Sage, on the other hand, gets bored and wants to sprawl out and take a nap in the middle of the aisle. I have to play with her, or the next thing I know, she's flat on her side, and someone is about to step on her tail! All I can think of is "I just blowdried you and you are flattening your coat! Get up!".


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

dogfaeries, wonder if we can make that great drawing a sticky in the conformation section?! It's so well done with the arrows plus the grooming table. Be such a help for newbies who are thinking of trying it!


----------



## dogfaeries

Sure thing!

Not everyone grooms the same way for a show, but the vast majority of my dog show friends groom their shepherds this way.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

dogfaeries said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> Not everyone grooms the same way for a show, but the vast majority of my dog show friends groom their shepherds this way.


I'm not a moderator on this section or conformation so can't just move this post, but I put in a notification so hopefully it will get moved.

Be nice to have more sticky's and information in conformation to get a balance on the site


----------



## dogfaeries

That would be great! 

I know conformation is not popular here, and in theory you should just be able to knock the dirt off your dog's feet and run into the show ring, but that's not the reality of it. If you are going to play with the big boys in AKC, then you need to groom your dog the way they do.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

dogfaeries said:


> That would be great!
> 
> I know conformation is not popular here, and in theory you should just be able to knock the dirt off your dog's feet and run into the show ring, but that's not the reality of it. If you are going to play with the big boys in AKC, then you need to groom your dog the way they do.


Conformation COULD be more popular here if people post more there and then just stick to their guns (nicely  ) when people come on saying they prefer another type of GSD. We all need tough skins some of the time here, just say what we know and why we know it, then move on. The haters can be dealt with by the moderators (thats ME !!! :wild: ) .

Heck I prefer black and sable GSDs to any other color but does that make me 'right' and others 'wrong' or is it just my opinion and taste? (course I'm right though :silly: )


----------



## Mikki

Wow everyone here is SO helpful! That diagram is great. Today was actually the first time I ever tried my new dryer (I got it for christmas). Both me and the dog were a little surprised with how loud it was. Today I gave her a bath, but didn't get too much drying done she was scared. I'm glad we did today as a "test run" because we both need some work with the dryer. I'm going to slowly get her use to it and try doing a full dry with it again when I feel that she is ready. I don't want her to be overwhelmed.


----------



## SuperG

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Conformation COULD be more popular here if people post more there and then just stick to their guns (nicely  ) when people come on saying they prefer another type of GSD. We all need tough skins some of the time here, just say what we know and why we know it, then move on. The haters can be dealt with by the moderators (thats ME !!! :wild: ) .
> 
> Heck I prefer black and sable GSDs to any other color but does that make me 'right' and others 'wrong' or is it just my opinion and taste? (course I'm right though :silly: )


I prefer another type of GSD ...but that doesn't get in my way of appreciating all GSDs. As a matter of fact, I just went to an AKC show today..all breed but I missed the GSD ring showing but was able to go back in the grooming areas and check a few out. The only thing about the grooming process I have noticed is....it looks like a ton of work on many dogs..GSDs look much easier. I was surprised to find out a few years ago that they use "make up " on many of the breeds while prepping them for the conformation ring....kind of seems misleading but that's just my opinion. It seems there is quite an art to grooming a dog highlighting the dog's strengths and trying to mask it's weaknesses.....and many tricks to the trade....a lot to be learned.

SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries

While I can't put bone on my dog, I can blow dry the coat on those legs against the grain, and make them appear thicker. I can blow the hair backwards on the feet and really play up a good foot. There are things you can do, and not "put makeup"on your dog. 

My border collie friends chalk all that white to make it blindingly white. Sage had a run in with a bush that made a huge scratch on her face, and I dabbed waterproof mascara on it. It was so distracting that I just covered it.


----------



## SuperG

dogfaeries said:


> My border collie friends chalk all that white to make it blindingly white. Sage had a run in with.



My border collie friends chalk all that white to make it blindingly white. Sage had a run in with one of her border collies all chalked up and Sage became a merle GSD.....was what I was thinking you were going to say...

SuperG


----------



## SuperG

A bit off the subject of grooming even though all the dogs at a conformation show are wonderfully groomed...but 2 things I noticed at the show today. 

1.) The Golden Retrievers present are really impressive looking...they look quite different than most GRs I see outside of a dog show...blocky heads, stockier, and entirely different body proportions.

2.) This is for the ones that go out and are handlers at this type of show. Is blue the new color to wear as a handler? I guess a handler might dress in certain colors to accentuate the dog....if possible.....but there was so many women handlers wearing blue...what's up with that?

SuperG


----------



## Debanneball

Wow, what an interesting thread! Tell me, why do you wet the dog prior to showing, just to dry it..making sure the dog is not damp?


----------



## Debanneball

SuperG said:


> A bit off the subject of grooming even though all the dogs at a conformation show are wonderfully groomed...but 2 things I noticed at the show today.
> 
> 1.) The Golden Retrievers present are really impressive looking...they look quite different than most GRs I see outside of a dog show...blocky heads, stockier, and entirely different body
> proportions.
> 
> 2.) This is for the ones that go out and are handlers at this type of show. Is blue the new color to wear as a handler? I guess a handler might dress in certain colors to accentuate the
> dog....if possible.....but there was so many women handlers wearing blue...what's up with that?
> 
> SuperG


Maybe blue is the new pink.....


----------



## SuperG

Debanneball said:


> Wow, what an interesting thread! Tell me, why do you wet the dog prior to showing, just to dry it..making sure the dog is not damp?


I'm just adding my two cents worth...and have absolutely no idea since I have never done the conformation thing....but..I'm guessing it just makes the coat look fuller and the farthest from a matted crappy coat. Some breeds...the handlers have their little spray bottles and are misting them in the ring at times....maybe that helps stand the fur up on dogs with a fuller longer coat. I think they even use hair spray stuff too...beats me...but I can smell an odor at times that reminds me of hair spray...who knows? I bet someone does.

SuperG


----------



## Liesje

I do UKC instead of AKC so my grooming is rather lax by comparison, but I usually bathe the day before, and then spritz and blow dry the day of. I do re-wet the day of to make sure the coat is full and it also blows out any loose undercoat. I also trim nails and clean ears the day before if the nails are not already short (not usually the day of because I'm always worried I'll cut a quick and have a bloody foot). In UKC you cannot use products like chalk so luckily that doesn't factor into my routine. If my dog has been wearing a collar, I take that off a week or so before any show so that any cowlicks on his neck have time to relax.


----------



## dogfaeries

SuperG said:


> I'm just adding my two cents worth...and have absolutely no idea since I have never done the conformation thing....but..I'm guessing it just makes the coat look fuller and the farthest from a matted crappy coat. Some breeds...the handlers have their little spray bottles and are misting them in the ring at times....maybe that helps stand the fur up on dogs with a fuller longer coat. I think they even use hair spray stuff too...beats me...but I can smell an odor at times that reminds me of hair spray...who knows? I bet someone does.
> 
> SuperG


Yes, you re-wet (or bathe) the day of the show and blow dry to avoid that "bed hair" look. 
I _love_ that beautiful, plushy look you get when you groom for a show. Coats look so velvety that you want to paint an Elvis on their sides.  

When we finally get the dog dried just the way we want it, my breeder friend always says "Don't touch her!!!!". LOL. That's when we go outside for the final potty break.


----------



## dogfaeries

Liesje said:


> I do UKC instead of AKC so my grooming is rather lax by comparison, but I usually bathe the day before, and then spritz and blow dry the day of. I do re-wet the day of to make sure the coat is full and it also blows out any loose undercoat. I also trim nails and clean ears the day before if the nails are not already short (not usually the day of because I'm always worried I'll cut a quick and have a bloody foot). In UKC you cannot use products like chalk so luckily that doesn't factor into my routine. If my dog has been wearing a collar, I take that off a week or so before any show so that any cowlicks on his neck have time to relax.


I showed Sage in the UKC show in November, and the only thing I did differently than normal was no modifier or mousse. She still looked good. But just like with your own hair, you are going to get more volume with volumizing products. Some dogs really need it when they are growing coat back from naked. Some don't need it at all.


----------



## dogfaeries

Mikki said:


> Wow everyone here is SO helpful! That diagram is great. Today was actually the first time I ever tried my new dryer (I got it for christmas). Both me and the dog were a little surprised with how loud it was. Today I gave her a bath, but didn't get too much drying done she was scared. I'm glad we did today as a "test run" because we both need some work with the dryer. I'm going to slowly get her use to it and try doing a full dry with it again when I feel that she is ready. I don't want her to be overwhelmed.


Yeah, take it slow with her. You might want to mist her just a little bit and dry her for this first show. Not go all full blown crazy the first shot out of the box. 
At 6 months old, if she's clean and all her undercoat brushed out, toenails done, then you are good to go!


----------



## dogfaeries

SuperG said:


> A bit off the subject of grooming even though all the dogs at a conformation show are wonderfully groomed...but 2 things I noticed at the show today.
> 
> 1.) The Golden Retrievers present are really impressive looking...they look quite different than most GRs I see outside of a dog show...blocky heads, stockier, and entirely different body proportions.


I got to watch a Golden specialty this past summer at the all breed show in Oklahoma City, and I agree with you. The Goldens were stunning.


----------



## gsdheeler

The pet goldens I see tend to have a thinner coat and tend to be very leggy.


----------



## dogfaeries

gsdheeler said:


> The pet goldens I see tend to have a thinner coat and tend to be very leggy.


I don't get to see many nice Goldens outside of the dog shows. All the ones we've ever gotten in the grooming shop were all BYB dogs. Tall, leggy, red.


----------



## Debanneball

Please, what does UKC mean?


----------



## Mikki

Debanneball said:


> Please, what does UKC mean?


UKC is the United Kennel Club, another venue that people show in. Quite a bit different than the AKC shows. Rules are different, no "over grooming" allowed, and is welcoming to types of dogs such as working line dogs that you wouldn't see in the AKC ring.


----------



## Debanneball

Mikki said:


> UKC is the United Kennel Club, another venue that people show in. Quite a bit different than the AKC shows. Rules are different, no "over grooming" allowed, and is welcoming to types of dogs such as working line dogs that you wouldn't see in the AKC ring.


Okay, but both are from the USA.. And, working dogs, do they show them like one sees at the Westminister?


----------



## dogfaeries

Debanneball said:


> Okay, but both are from the USA.. And, working dogs, do they show them like one sees at the Westminister?



Yes. It's a conformation competition. Stacking and gaiting around a ring.


----------



## gsdheeler

Dogfaries...
What brand of bodifier do you use?
I have a 6 month old M, I'm sure he will have good coat when he gets more undercoat in. I've used Allsystems shampoo and conditioner on him also I spray him with "The Stuff" it does help his coat repel dirt, (he has discovered digging 
Also on another topic, how soon do you start showing your youngsters. My guy is with his handler at shows this weekend, just to get him out and to get some practice in a real ring. He hasn't gone thru a real odd stage in his developement, YET, I wouldn't put him out there if he was. He is entered in some small all breed shows to increase his confidence in the ring. Handler wants him to know what he's doing by the time the GSD Spec shows start in the spring.


----------



## dogfaeries

Products I've been using lately:

Crown Royale Bodifier. Dilute in a spray bottle. 
Chris Christiansen's Spectrum One shampoo. Seems to give the dogs a crisper feel to the coat. 
Pure Paws Amplify on legs and feet.
And Naked Care when I'm trying to get coat back on a naked dog.



> Also on another topic, how soon do you start showing your youngsters. My guy is with his handler at shows this weekend, just to get him out and to get some practice in a real ring. He hasn't gone thru a real odd stage in his developement, YET, I wouldn't put him out there if he was. He is entered in some small all breed shows to increase his confidence in the ring. Handler wants him to know what he's doing by the time the GSD Spec shows start in the spring.



My dogs are REALLY slow to mature, so showing as puppies is just for for fun and experience. Once they hit that awkward stage, they get to stay home, LOL. Might as well throw your money out the window. 

Carly's first show was when she was 7 months old. She was big and leggy and had a short coat. So basically, yeah, it was just because I wanted to go to a dog show, LOL. She didn't get her first points until she was about 20 months old, and _then_ she started winning. 

I don't remember how old Sage was at her first show, but she's just 4 months younger than Carly, so I entered her whenever I entered Carly. If one's going, the other one might as well go too!

Russell will be 2 years old in February, and he's never been shown. When he was born, we made a joking vow not to show him until he's 3 years old. At the rate we're going, that's probably the deal.  If he had a different sort of temperament, that may not be the best plan, but this dog is up for EVERYTHING. In his eyes, life is so incredibly fun, and nothing is scary. He's a hoot.


----------



## gsdheeler

Thanks for the info, placed my order today.


----------



## Liesje

dogfaeries said:


> I showed Sage in the UKC show in November, and the only thing I did differently than normal was no modifier or mousse. She still looked good. But just like with your own hair, you are going to get more volume with volumizing products. Some dogs really need it when they are growing coat back from naked. Some don't need it at all.


I may be too careful but I don't have enough experience to know when the line is crossed. At our local shows they are always making announcements that if you are using grooming products and they find out, you will be in trouble. I never know what exactly crosses the line, so I stick to a bath the day before and then spritzing with plain water and blowing the coat "against the grain" before the show. Really, my grooming habits have never mattered anyway. The times I think my dog looks amazing, normally when I show in Dec when he has a nice full coat and I put a few lbs on him after and active summer and he looks more solid and masculine, he gets overlooked. One time I had him at a spring show for lure coursing and my friend convinced me to enter conformation. It took so long to do his lure course that he basically ran off the field into the ring, panting, drooling slobber, eyes boogery, wet and dirty from the lure course and he won the champion class. I now tend to focus more on myself than his grooming. I still get nervous and tend to rush in the ring which I think costs us way more than grooming as long as the judge is willing to actually put his/her hands on each dog.


----------



## gsdheeler

That isn't AKC shows is it? If you go in the area where all the poodles are getting ready to go in you almost need a gas mask for all the hair spray in the air. Not to mention all the chalk. And lets not forget the color enhancing shampoos. Last show I was at (AKC) we were getting stink eye from some bichon people because we were blowing out a few dogs and let me tell you the undercoat flying was everywhere from 2 of the dogs. None were my dogs...


----------



## dogfaeries

Liesje said:


> One time I had him at a spring show for lure coursing and my friend convinced me to enter conformation. It took so long to do his lure course that he basically ran off the field into the ring, panting, drooling slobber, eyes boogery, wet and dirty from the lure course and he won the champion class. I now tend to focus more on myself than his grooming. I still get nervous and tend to rush in the ring which I think costs us way more than grooming as long as the judge is willing to actually put his/her hands on each dog.



I have a friend that has really nice Italian Greyhounds. I've seen her IG Pete (that we nicknamed "Petey Perfect") win Best of Breed, then go smoke everyone on the lure coursing field, and then race back in to the Toy Group. A good dog is a good dog. 

Carly won a major completely ungroomed, and went Best of Breed half naked. And then dumped when she looked fabulous. But then again, she's won when she looked great too. It's crazy sometimes. Suit up, and show up.


----------



## dogfaeries

gsdheeler said:


> Last show I was at (AKC) we were getting stink eye from some bichon people because we were blowing out a few dogs and let me tell you the undercoat flying was everywhere from 2 of the dogs. None were my dogs...


I've seen that too! I mean, seriously people, don't you look at your dog before you toss in in the van and head to the shows?? There is NO excuse for that undercoat not being brushed out before you get there. Sheesh. Don't make it snow dog hair at the show!!


----------



## gsdheeler

These dogs were owned by folks that are new to showing, I was helping out the gal who does the grooming for the handler I use, you should have seen these dogs feet, super long nails. I think the handler did have a little talk with them about how to do general grooming before a show. I usually do nails twice a month, more like twice a week before a show and I try to keep on top of extra hairs on his feet, the dog has beautiful feet but if I let them go they'll get to looking long.


----------



## Mikki

Wow, really happy with all the traffic that this thread is getting (and very honored to have one of my threads become a "sticky"). It seems like not too many people on this forum participate in conformation, but perhaps if we had more info on the site more people would want to get involved? I think it would be great if people had the time and if enough members could come together and start a "getting started in conformation" of sorts pinned post.


----------



## dogfaeries

gsdheeler said:


> These dogs were owned by folks that are new to showing, I was helping out the gal who does the grooming for the handler I use, you should have seen these dogs feet, super long nails. I think the handler did have a little talk with them about how to do general grooming before a show. I usually do nails twice a month, more like twice a week before a show and I try to keep on top of extra hairs on his feet, the dog has beautiful feet but if I let them go they'll get to looking long.



Ahhh! Well, they get a pass then for being novices. Good for them for wanting to show.


----------



## dogfaeries

Mikki said:


> Wow, really happy with all the traffic that this thread is getting (and very honored to have one of my threads become a "sticky"). It seems like not too many people on this forum participate in conformation, but perhaps if we had more info on the site more people would want to get involved? I think it would be great if people had the time and if enough members could come together and start a "getting started in conformation" of sorts pinned post.



I'm good for some rambling dog show reminiscing.


----------



## Mikki

dogfaeries said:


> I'm good for some rambling dog show reminiscing.


We have our first show on the 17th. I'll probably write up a little "what we learned from our first show" thread.

Edited to add: I also think if we could compile a list of breed handling classes that may help more people get involved as well.


----------



## dogfaeries

Mikki said:


> We have our first show on the 17th. I'll probably write up a little "what we learned from our first show"



I can't wait! It'll probably be a blur. Both of you have fun, and remember she's just a baby


----------



## gsdheeler

Here's a little funny story, I got Riot back from the handler Monday night. He was at his first real shows, he had a full week of "away from mommy time" Guess I'm mommy 
Anyway she said he did great, did everything she asked him to do. Had just a bit of a temper tantrum when he had to go in with a differant handler for WD. Over all he did real well for a 6 month old. Now on to the funny part, on the 7 hr drive from the shows he had to be crated next to a bitch in season, Makes perfect sense putting her next to a puppy, right? Well now that he's home the living room chair is his best friend, he's humping it everytime he gets excited. Poor boy's really confused.


----------



## Mikki

Late response I got locked out of my account for forgetting my password. But have some good news from our first show! Azalea did great and in the 4-6 month puppy show we took group 1!


----------



## dogfaeries

Hey! Congrats!!!


----------



## osito23

Congrats to you and your girl!


----------



## gsdheeler

Good for you...Did baby dog have a good time?


----------



## gsdheeler

Anybody going to Westminster, ??


----------



## Xeph

I actually bathe my show dogs weekly. Keeps skin and coat in good condition. I rarely use conditioner...depends on the dog though. I bathe some dogs a couple days prior to the show and some dogs day OF the show...really depends on their coat type and the look I'm going for.


----------



## dogfaeries

gsdheeler said:


> Anybody going to Westminster, ??


My handler is, LOL, but not with me or my dog! She's showing a Portuguese Podengo Pequeno.


----------



## gsdheeler

GSD's are in at 12 on the first day this year, I'm hoping to catch judging on the club's web site.. I don't know who all's going (20 entered) but I'm looking forward to seeing Rumor, I saw Kent handle her three or four times and she is just stunning. He's been doing a lot of winning with her, multiple BIS.


----------



## dogfaeries

I think she is the number 1 shepherd in the country right now, followed by Buck and Fritz.


----------



## Xeph

The sire of my puppies is going LOL


----------



## gsdheeler

Is Buck still being shown? Been entered at a few shows but he's been absent.


----------



## dogfaeries

I know that dogs are entered in different shows on the the same dates, so you have the option of going wherever it benefits you the most. The breed counts come out, and you can pick and choose where you want to go. Maybe that's the case when you see Buck entered and he's absent.


----------



## overtheoxer

dogfaeries said:


> Products I've been using lately:
> 
> Crown Royale Bodifier. Dilute in a spray bottle.
> Chris Christiansen's Spectrum One shampoo. Seems to give the dogs a crisper feel to the coat.
> Pure Paws Amplify on legs and feet.
> And Naked Care when I'm trying to get coat back on a naked dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dogs are REALLY slow to mature, so showing as puppies is just for for fun and experience. Once they hit that awkward stage, they get to stay home, LOL. Might as well throw your money out the window.
> 
> Carly's first show was when she was 7 months old. She was big and leggy and had a short coat. So basically, yeah, it was just because I wanted to go to a dog show, LOL. She didn't get her first points until she was about 20 months old, and _then_ she started winning.
> 
> I don't remember how old Sage was at her first show, but she's just 4 months younger than Carly, so I entered her whenever I entered Carly. If one's going, the other one might as well go too!
> 
> Russell will be 2 years old in February, and he's never been shown. When he was born, we made a joking vow not to show him until he's 3 years old. At the rate we're going, that's probably the deal.  If he had a different sort of temperament, that may not be the best plan, but this dog is up for EVERYTHING. In his eyes, life is so incredibly fun, and nothing is scary. He's a hoot.


Sounds like my puppy. He was ackward forever. He just turned 9 months and still a bit "ugly". I hope he's less ackward for our first show in July. My dad said it's not unusual that he gangly. He dad didn't get his first points until he was 18 months.
If I could get the coat on his body to look like the coat around his neck....


----------



## dojoson41

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Conformation COULD be more popular here if people post more there and then just stick to their guns (nicely  ) when people come on saying they prefer another type of GSD. We all need tough skins some of the time here, just say what we know and why we know it, then move on. The haters can be dealt with by the moderators (thats ME !!! :wild: ) .
> 
> Heck I prefer black and sable GSDs to any other color but does that make me 'right' and others 'wrong' or is it just my opinion and taste? (course I'm right though :silly: )





so true. I don’t care if people don’t like me wanting toshow conformation-it’s their problem only. Didn’t momma teach you that if youhave nothing nice to say then say nothing. I am a black/ silver and black/reds personmyself


----------

